# SD2 Spars Drawing



## gege (Sep 9, 2014)

I need your help about the spars drawing (version 6/1/98). On the sheet #4, the dimensions of the front spars tip (upper right on the drawing) are not very understandable.

I tried to extrapolate the dimensions on a new drawing. It is correct?

I will very appreciate you help!


----------

